# Riding from West Covina to Los Angeles



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

I want to ride my bike to work tomorrow since it's earthday (and possibly every Friday after that depending on responses to this question). I typically do my riding on Saturdays in groups and have only ridden alone on routes I feel comfortable with. I live in West Covina and work in Koreatown. Does any one think that it's unsafe since I would need to ride through some parts of LA that seem to be rife with graffiti and so forth? Thanks

GT


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

What time do you need get to work, and what time would you be leaving for home?


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

It's about 25 miles, according to google maps. I need to be at the office by 7:00 am and would probably be leaving by 5:30 am.

GT


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope you get a couple of other replies, I can't think of a way to get downtown from West Covina. Good Luck..


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks

GT


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Too late for Earth Day...*

I could think of a couple of ways you could get to Downtown, I live in DT and ride towards Sierra Madre, or to El Monte. If you're interested I could route some ways on www.mapmyride.com or you could check that website first too.
Just for starters, I could imagine you could get on Ramona/Badillo blvd (bike Lane) to get on the River bed at the 605 and make you're way to the LA River bed, you could cut accross or go all the way to where they meet (it is a nice ride w/o no cars) 
Also, start same way, but make your way up towards Huntington Drive Blvd, it is a good wide boulevard that will take you all the way to Downtown too...from downtown I imagine wouldn't be so hard to get to Koreatown...I know Venice blvd has a bike lane, but not sure where it starts though...
It is do-able though, and not a bad route...it all depends wheather you could make it by 7 am...


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

What about Valley Blvd?


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

borre13 said:


> I could think of a couple of ways you could get to Downtown, I live in DT and ride towards Sierra Madre, or to El Monte. If you're interested I could route some ways on www.mapmyride.com or you could check that website first too.
> Just for starters, I could imagine you could get on Ramona/Badillo blvd (bike Lane) to get on the River bed at the 605 and make you're way to the LA River bed, you could cut accross or go all the way to where they meet (it is a nice ride w/o no cars)
> Also, start same way, but make your way up towards Huntington Drive Blvd, it is a good wide boulevard that will take you all the way to Downtown too...from downtown I imagine wouldn't be so hard to get to Koreatown...I know Venice blvd has a bike lane, but not sure where it starts though...
> It is do-able though, and not a bad route...it all depends wheather you could make it by 7 am...


Some routes would be great!

GT


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*for starters...*

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/baldwin-park/961124120368140799

Go on that website, do a search for Pasadena, or West Covina and you could connect the dots...
Just for you to know...people usually ride Huntington Drive Blvd, Foothill and Mission Road (which becomes Huntington Drive) because they are wide roads, good to ride East to West...or vv


----------

